# Shoes



## slowhand (Jan 20, 2016)

With the rise in the polarity in "spikeless" shoes, I was wondering if a pair of astro-turf football trainers would be suitable for use in the summer months. I have a pair of Nike Tiempo (pictured) just sitting round the house, that have only been worn a handful of times, and was wondering if I could use them.




Thoughts? Are they allowed under the rules of golf? Are they suitable for tee and green, and would they give me the same level of stability as a pair of similar golf shoes?


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 20, 2016)

can't see why not. we have a guy at our place wears cricket shoes, not that he is a cricketer, just they were cheaper than golf shoes....cheapskate


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 20, 2016)

Providing they are the dimples style as above they look no different to most of the spineless out there


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 20, 2016)

They look like football shoes and think most would be able to see they look like football shoes - would expect a number of courses wouldn't allow them


----------



## One Planer (Jan 20, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			They look like football shoes and think most would be able to see they look like football shoes - would expect a number of courses wouldn't allow them
		
Click to expand...

I don't get your point Phil

Most pairs of Adidas look like a normal training shoe.

Doesn't stop people wearing them to play golf in.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 20, 2016)

One Planer said:



			I don't get your point Phil

Most pairs of Adidas look like a normal training shoe.

Doesn't stop people wearing them to play golf in.
		
Click to expand...

But that doesn't look like a normal "trainjng shoe" - that looks like an Astro football shoe to me 

And the ones that people wear to golf are "golf shoes"


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 20, 2016)

One Planer said:



			I don't get your point Phil

Most pairs of Adidas look like a normal training shoe.

Doesn't stop people wearing them to play golf in.
		
Click to expand...

I agree. There are a few models out there that look like trainers. I don't see these as being too much different and they certainly don't scream "astro turf football boots" to me. I imagine there will be some clubs that would ban them on principle but I reckon many wouldn't give them a second look


----------



## One Planer (Jan 20, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			But that doesn't look like a normal "trainjng shoe" - that looks like an Astro football shoe to me 

And the ones that people wear to golf are "golf shoes"
		
Click to expand...

So do these look like golf shoes or trainers Phil?

http://www.clubhousegolf.co.uk/acat...Night-Marine-White-Solar-Yellow.html#SID=1994


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 20, 2016)

One Planer said:



			So do these look like golf shoes or trainers Phil?

http://www.clubhousegolf.co.uk/acat...Night-Marine-White-Solar-Yellow.html#SID=1994

Click to expand...

They don't look like "Astro football boots" which is what I was saying the first picture was looking like - I know some golf shoes look like trainers - have some of them myself.

Bar the studs what is the difference between these and the ones in the OP


----------



## One Planer (Jan 20, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			They don't look like "Astro football boots" which is what I was saying the first picture was looking like - I know some golf shoes look like trainers - have some of them myself.

Bar the studs what is the difference between these and the ones in the OP 

View attachment 18191

Click to expand...

Point I make Phil is that neither look like golf shoes.

They both look like trainers with only minor differences.

I have no issues with them not looking like shoes. I have. Cracking pair of Ecco Street :thup:


Were Ricky Fowlers High Tops acceptable last week?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 20, 2016)

One Planer said:



			Point I make Phil is that neither look like golf shoes.

They both look like trainers with only minor differences.

I have no issues with them not looking like shoes. I have. Cracking pair of Ecco Street :thup:


Were Ricky Fowlers High Tops acceptable last week?
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure where you are missing my point but will say it again - and to have a hint it's not because they look like "TRAINERS" it's because they look like "FOOTBALL ASTRO BOOTS" as can be seen by the thin shape and leather on the toe - which is exactly the same as the football boots I put up

I really don't know where you got the idea that I had an issue with them because they look like trainers ?!?


----------



## One Planer (Jan 20, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I'm not sure where you are missing my point but will say it again - and to have a hint it's not because they look like "TRAINERS" it's because they look like "FOOTBALL ASTRO BOOTS" as can be seen by the thin shape and leather on the toe - which is exactly the same as the football boots I put up

I really don't know where you got the idea that I had an issue with them because they look like trainers ?!?
		
Click to expand...

I think we're missing each others point.

The shoes I linked look like running shoes to me, the same as you think the OP look like football boots.  

Golf shoes have evolved massively in the last few years and have various shapes from classic shoe, to the casual Ecco styles, to Rickie Fowlers high tops. 

To say they look like Astro Turf boots is no different to saying some look like Dunks, tennis shoes or Casual street shoes.

Take the quilted effect away from the toe area they're not a million miles from these.

http://www.clubhousegolf.co.uk/acat...lf-Shoes-Dark-Grey-Black-Orange.html#SID=2336


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 20, 2016)

I know lots of golf shoes have different styles and if they are manufactured as golf shoes then no issues 

My point was that the shoes in the op are football boots and were made as football boots and clubs will not allow them - that's my point - as simple as that.


----------



## One Planer (Jan 20, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I know lots of golf shoes have different styles and if they are manufactured as golf shoes then no issues 

My point was that the shoes in the op are football boots and were made as football boots and clubs will not allow them - that's my point - as simple as that.
		
Click to expand...

Does your home club make a point of checking it's members shoes conform on the first tee?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 20, 2016)

One Planer said:



			Does your home club make a point of checking it's members shoes conform on the first tee?
		
Click to expand...

The members do and the pro and the society organiser do and if someone is wearing the inappropriate footwear they are asked to change.


----------



## One Planer (Jan 20, 2016)

So would Rickie Fowler be allowed to play your course in these?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 20, 2016)

One Planer said:



			So would Rickie Fowler be allowed to play your course in these? 

View attachment 18193

Click to expand...

They are hideous. I can't believe members would really check and complain about footwear.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 20, 2016)

One Planer said:



			So would Rickie Fowler be allowed to play your course in these? 

View attachment 18193

Click to expand...

If they are manufactured as golf shoes then yes


----------



## Del_Boy (Jan 20, 2016)

All very subjective - in my view the shoes posted in the op are fine but I can see some jobsworth kicking up a fuss


----------



## One Planer (Jan 20, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			If they are manufactured as golf shoes then yes
		
Click to expand...

Do they look like a golf shoe?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 20, 2016)

One Planer said:



			Do they look like a golf shoe?
		
Click to expand...

Not really no


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 20, 2016)

These look barely different to the OP

http://www.sportsdirect.com/adidas-golflite-mens-golf-shoes-283025?colcode=28302503

These look like out and out trainers
http://www.sportsdirect.com/adidas-adicross-lv-mens-golf-shoes-283036?colcode=28303601

The point as I see it is there's a blurring of the lines in golf shoe design these days and I really can't see what difference the ones in the OP would make. They wouldn't damage the greens would they?


----------



## One Planer (Jan 20, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Not really no
		
Click to expand...

We agree :rofl:


----------



## Robster59 (Jan 20, 2016)

As to what's acceptable, that's down to the rules of the club. Surely it's more important what thesole is like and it's impact on the course. For example the adizero's looked less like a football boot but were far worse for the course.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 21, 2016)

I can't see many clubs bothering to study the footwear of people playing. The line between trainers and sturdy, old fashioned, golf shoes is so blurred that you're just asking for trouble. I've played many away courses this past year and never knowingly had my footwear studied


----------



## BTatHome (Jan 21, 2016)

To summarise ... if a shoes is manufactured as a golf then it makes no difference at all whether it looks like a shoe, like a trainer, like a high top boot, or even if it looks like a football boot. It's a golf shoe , and is accepted as such.

If a shoe is manufactured as a football boot then it's entirely possible that it will not be accepted on a golf course. Whether the sole of the shoes looks like it's similar to golf shoes or not.

The facts are that opinions on what looks like a golf shoe have changed drastically in the last 5 years, but a golf shoe is something that is designed for golf. If the club has rules that say only golf shoes are allowed then bad luck when you try and any with something other. 

The rights and wrongs of this are what will causes arguments, but the facts are simple.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 21, 2016)

BTatHome said:



			To summarise ... if a shoes is manufactured as a golf then it makes no difference at all whether it looks like a shoe, like a trainer, like a high top boot, or even if it looks like a football boot. It's a golf shoe , and is accepted as such.

If a shoe is manufactured as a football boot then it's entirely possible that it will not be accepted on a golf course. Whether the sole of the shoes looks like it's similar to golf shoes or not.

The facts are that opinions on what looks like a golf shoe have changed drastically in the last 5 years, but a golf shoe is something that is designed for golf. If the club has rules that say only golf shoes are allowed then bad luck when you try and any with something other. 

The rights and wrongs of this are what will causes arguments, but the facts are simple.
		
Click to expand...

Think that sums it up perfectly well


----------



## slowhand (Jan 21, 2016)

I can see that this topic is generating a fair bit of heat. Whilst I agree that they aren't golf shoes, I have also in the past worn cricket shoes with the spike changed to golf ones, and they were perfectly acceptable to the club i was at at the time. What I will do is take them in to the pro shop at a local club this Sunday and ask them. I know that each club is different, and if the club insists that their rule is for proper "Golf" shoes, then that is fair enough. It just seems a shame to get rid of them and have to buy a new pair of almost identical shoes, when the pair I do have have a lot of life left in them.


----------



## One Planer (Jan 21, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Think that sums it up perfectly well
		
Click to expand...

Twice in one thread we agree.

This is becoming a habit


----------



## guest100718 (Jan 21, 2016)

In times gone by you'd have been chased off the course by angry old men. I bought a pair of trainer style shoes when they first came out and they got inspected several times! These days you'll be fine. (mostly)


----------



## Jacko_G (Jan 21, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The members do and the pro and the society organiser do and if someone is wearing the inappropriate footwear they are asked to change.
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:

Don't think I've ever once noticed anyone else's footwear or been asked to ascertain that my shoes were indeed designed and intended for the purpose!


----------

